# Mites? Lice? Bugs!!!!!



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So I noticed Anabelle acting itchy and checked her. I found these THINGS on her. I am assuming they are on Eliza, too. Is there any chance a good dusting with DE will get rid of them? I really think she's pregnant so I don't want to use anything that could be harmful. I picked one off and it moved so I know it's not just dirt or something.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It's not mites - mites are not visible with the naked eye.

It's either lice of fleas. Probably lice - they just look a bit darker than the lice that my herd gets. (There are a few types) 

Unfortunately DE won't cut it.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks. Yeah, they are definitely not fleas...i fight those awful beasts with my dogs. I was afraid DE probably wouldn't. What would be safe in case she is, indeed, pregnant?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Looks like biting lice to me. I like using either a powder or a pour-on permethrin product...livestock dust or UltraBoss or something similar.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks. I will go look for some tomorrow. I feel just awful that they are there. Poor baby girl. Will these live on cats or poultry?


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> Thanks. Yeah,  they are definitely not fleas...i fight those awful beasts with my dogs. I was afraid DE probably wouldn't. What would be safe in case she is, indeed, pregnant?


I have and still do when needed, use a mixture of dawn (1/2 oz), 2 tbsp of 10 percent permithen, and 4-5 oz. Water. Shake up and apply to area infected and mostly from neck area down back bone to tail. It will migrate down on each side smothering pest. This has worked for me. It takes a 2-3 days.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Ugh. Merry Christmas. Happy New Year. yay...

I don't know what your bedding/stalling/barning situation is (and I'm not asking) But however you are sheltering, that needs to be part of the equation. I have dirt, covered with straw/wasted hay. So one thing I would do were this my issue is rake and dig that out, soak the stall/shelter area after it has been dug out with straight bleach or formalin, and re-bedded, even if I had to bed with something I do not currently have (like running to TSC for pine shavings)

Now, this won't take care of what is on the bodies. It will make the rest of her life with me easier. Like she does not have to deal with the infestation AND deal with the poisons being injected/ingested AND having to be reinfested when she lies down at night..

Can one of your handsome hunks of sons help clean out the shelter and disinfest?

P.S. I also can give a thumbs up for @TCOLVIN suggestion of the Dawn Dish Detergent.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The lice are species specific - they will not live on cats or poultry or humans.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you for the ideas everyone. I will, hopefully, have these awful things gone in a couple of days. I am just glad Anabelle is white. I don't know how you would see them on a dark haired goat. They are so tiny. I didn't see any on Eliza but I am going to treat her like they are there. I am glad they won't live on the other animals, at least. They all hang out together. Yup, @mariarose , the two middle ones are my goatie helpers.  Thankfully I already had a ton of pine shavings.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My vet said ultra boss pour on is safe to use for preggo's.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thank you. I worry so much about chemicals around unborn babies, especially since goats are stil fairly new to me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.

Yeah, I was concerned too. 
I had just bred the does and by their next heat cycle of not coming in, I knew they were preggo. 
Then noticed they were itching. 
Asked my vet and he said use Ultra boss, so I did.
Hope it helps.


----------



## cathy page (Nov 16, 2017)

New-goat-mom said:


> So I noticed Anabelle acting itchy and checked her. I found these THINGS on her. I am assuming they are on Eliza, too. Is there any chance a good dusting with DE will get rid of them? I really think she's pregnant so I don't want to use anything that could be harmful. I picked one off and it moved so I know it's not just dirt or something.
> 
> View attachment 125789


 that kind of lice will take a toll on her badly, I sugest seven dust now and after babys are born what works for me is pour on ivomec, 1 cc per 10 pounds


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

I use python dust when I see lice and then I dust again 4 days later. I've read that python dust is safe for pregnant and lactating animals. It would also be a good idea to treat their bedding as well. When I first noticed lice I looked into sevin dust but saw that it wasn't actually made for animals but for lawns and gardens. It might be safe to use on her bedding though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Deborah Haney.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks. I ended up getting the python dust when I went to get something. I was really afraid to use anything wet with our weather being so cold the past week or so. I sure hope it does the trick!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Are they black bodied with a red head?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

They appear to be just black. They are TINY.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Sounds like lice. Sulfer powder works well


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

goat girls said:


> Sounds like lice. Sulfer powder works well


Really? I have never heard that. It sounds safer than most things.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Much safer. It's safe for the unborn kids as well. My internet is uber slow right now so i'll post a link about using it later


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks, that would be great! Mine is being super laggy, as well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ultra boss is safe, just put it along the topline, you don't get them wet with it.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Ultra boss is safe, just put it along the topline, you don't get them wet with it.


What is the dosage for ultra boss? For does and kids?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Here s a pretty good video on treating lice. I would cut the DE and put about 1/16 cup of garlic powder instead and 3-4 drops of eucalyptus oil if you have it or can get it.
https://ruclip.com/video/hnxHAOmRKjM/natural-goat-lice-treatment.html


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Ultra boss is safe, just put it along the topline, you don't get them wet with it.


I see Ultra Boss is permethrin. Our TSC doesn't have it (and feed stores closed, really small rural town). I have liquid permethrin, can I just use that. I believe it talks about pour on for livestock in the label.

ETA: It's Permethrin 10 and says it's for use on goats and other livestock. Just making sure the Ultra Boss isn't something specific to them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This thread may help.

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/permectrin-ii-vs-permethrin-10-for-lice.120163/


----------



## Heinrich (Dec 28, 2017)

It looks like blue lice.it sucks the blood.if the goat is iritated and scratches itself it is a sign.my kids got it from moving them to a pasture without goats on for some time.i used zip dip. It worked.


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

This is a timely thread, as I just discovered lice on one of my does (I assume I'll need to treat everyone, though she's the only one who is scratching or who I can find lice on). She is also (newly) pregnant.

I'm happy to buy any product that will work (seems to be many many opinions on what is best!!), but I'm very rural and may have to order something in and would like to get on treating her ASAP. I just went to check what I have on hand, I have a horse insecticide spray that is Pyrethrin 0.05%, Piperonyl Butoxide 0.5% and Permethrin 0.1%. Would this work/be safe? I also have Dri-Kil powder that is Rotenone and Sulfur that is again for treating lice on horses. I haven't seen Rotenone mentioned anywhere for goats, is it not done?

And then an online supply catalog that I was about to place an order from has CyLence as well as Ivermectin.

What would be my best bet here? Any opinions much appreciated!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I appreciate everyone giving advice! If one thing doesn't work, I have several more options to try! Thankfully, it seems like the python dust is working right now, but we will see in a few days. Again, thank you.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I made a pour-on of Permetrin 10. 1ml per 50lbs of goat, mixed in the same amount of sunflower oil. I put it down their spine trying to work it to the skin. I also had a very diluted mixture in a spray bottle and ruffled their hair spraying. 2 days later when I checked, I didn't see any. I'll do it again in 10 days. I did see a couple itch a few times but I'm not seeing the lice anymore.


----------

